# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  100 Personalitetet me te shquara ne Histori sipas Michael H. Hart

## fisniku-student

*1. Profeti Muhamed 
2. Isak Njuton 
3. Jezu Krishti 
4. Buda 
5. Konfuci 
6. Shen Pavli 
7. Çaj Luni 
8. Johan Gutenbergu 
9. Kristofor Kolombo 
10. Albert Ajnshtajn 
-----------
11. Lui Paster 
12. Galileo Galiei 
13. Aristoteli 
14. Euklidi 
15. Mojsiu 
16. Çarls Darvini 
17. Shi Huang Ti 
18. Oktavian Augusti 
19. Nikolla Koperniku 
20. Antuan Lavuazje 
21. Konstandini i Madh 
22. Zhajms Vat 
23. Majkell Faradei 
24. Xhejms Klark Maksvell 
25. Martin Luter 
26. Xhorxh Uashingtoni 
27. Kark Marks 
28. Vellezerit Rajt - Vilbur dhe Orvil 
29. Çengis Khan 
30. Adam Smith 
31. Eduard De Ver, i njohur me emrin Uilliam Shekspir 
32. Xhon Dalton 
33. Aleksandri i Madh 
34. Napoleon Bonaparti 
35. Tomas Edison 
36. Anton Van Levenhuk 
37. Uilliam Morton 
38. Guljem Markoni 
39. Adolf Hitleri 
40. Platoni 
41. Oliver Kromuell 
42. Aleksander Bell 
43. Aleksander Fleming 
44. Xhon Lok 
45. Ludvig Van Bethoven 
46. Vajner Hajzenberg 
47. Lui Dager 
48. Simon Bolivar 
49. Rene Dekart 
50. Mikelanxhelo 
51. Papa Urbani II 
52. Omar Ibn Al Hatib 
53. Ashoka 
54. Shen Augustini 
55. Uilliam Harvi 
56. Ernest Radherford 
57. Zhan Kalvini 
58. Grigor Mendel 
59. Maks Plank 
60. Xhozef Lister 
61. Nikolaus Oto 
62. Francisko Pisaro 
63. Ernando Kortes 
64. Tomas Xheferson 
65. Isabela I 
66. Stalini 
67. Jul Çesari 
68. Uilliam Normani 
69. Sigmund Frojd 
70. Eduard Xhener 
71. Vilhelm Rentgen 
72. Johan Sebastian Bah 
73. Lao Ce 
74. Volter 
75. Johanes Kepler 
76. Enriko Fermi 
77. Leonard Ojler 
78. Zhan Zhak Ruso 
79. Nikolla Makiaveli 
80. Tomas Maltus 
81. Xhon Kenedi 
82. Gregori Pinkus 
83. Manes 
84. Lenini 
85. Suj Ven Ti 
86. Vasko De Gama 
87. Kiri i Madh 
88. Pjetri i Madh 
89. Mao Ce Dun 
90. Frencis Bekon 
91. Henri Ford 
92. Meng Ce 
93. Zarathustra 
94. Elisabeta I 
95. Mihal Gotbaçov 
96. Menes 
97. Karli i Madh 
98. Homeri 
99. Justiniani I 
100. Mahavira*

----------



----------


## fisniku-student

Ndersa ne Vazhdim do i postoj biografit e 10 personalitete te para qe renditen ne kete renditje te Michael Hart...

----------


## fisniku-student

*1.* 

*MUHAMMEDI
570-632*

Përcaktimi që Muhammedin ta vë në vendin e parë në listën e personaliteteve më me ndikim në botë, ndoshta te disa lexues do të shkaktojë befasi, ndërkaq te të tjerët dyshim, por ai është njeriu i vetëm në histori, i cili arriti sukses të jashtëzakonshëm si në aspektin fetar, ashtu edhe në atë politik. Edhe pse me një prejardhje të thjeshtë, Muhammedi predikoi dhe përhapi njërin ndër religjionet më të mëdha në botë dhe u bë udhëheqës politik jashtëzakonisht i shkathët. Sot, trembëdhjetë shekuj pas vdekjes së tij, ndikimi i tij akoma është i fuqishëm dhe veprues.

Shumica e personaliteteve në këtë vepër e kanë pasur fatin të linden në erën e civilizimit, në mesin e kombeve me kulturë të lartë dhe me ndikime të fuqishmc politike.
Muhammedi, i lindur në vitin 570, rrjedh nga Meka, qytet në Arabinë Jugore. Aso kohe rajon i prapambetur, larg nga të gjitha qendrat e tregtisë, krijimtarisë dhe shkencës. Në moshën gjashtëvjeçare mbeti jetim dhe u rrit në një mjedis të prapambetur. Sipas predikimeve islame, ai nuk dinte shkrim-leximin. Gjendja e tij ekonomike u përmiresua, kur në moshën njëzetepesëvjeçare u martua me vejushën e pasur Hatixhenë. Pavarësisht nga ajo, kur iu afrua moshës dyzetvjeçare, tek ai akoma nuk vëreheshin shenja se së shpejti do të bëhet figurë e njohur.

Në ate kohë shumica e arabëve ishin idhujtarë. Në Mekë atë kohë ka jetuar një numër i vogël i hebrenjëve dhe krishterëve dhe me siguri pikcrisht nga ata Muhammedi përfitoi bindjen për një të vetmin Zot të Gjithëfuqishëm, i cili zotëron në tërë Gjithësinë. Në moshën dyzetvjeçare Muhammedi më ishte i bindur që ai Zot historik (Allahu) ka vënë kontakt me të (me ndërmjetësimin e engjëllit Xhibril) dhe e zgjodhi për predikues të fesë së re.

Tre vjet Muhammedi ua predikonte vetëm të afermëve dhe shokëve të tij. Më vonë rreth vitit 613. bëri edhe predikimë publike. Kur dalëngadalë filloi të përfitojë ithtarë, pushtetaret në Mekë filluan ta konsiderojnë të rrezikshëm. Muhammedi ndjehej i rrezikuar dhe në vitin 622 iku në Medine (qytet rreth 320 km në veri të Mekës), ku i ofruan shërbim me ndikim të konsiderueshëm politik.
Emigrimi i tij, i quajtur Hixh-ret, është pikë fatsjellëse në jetën e Të dërguarit. Në Mekë ai nuk pat shumë ithtarë. Në Medinë përfitoi shumë më tepër dhe fitoi ndikim që faktikisht e bëri zotërues absolut. Në disa vite të ardhshme, kur numri i ithtarëve të Muhammedit rritej shpejt, u zhvilluan një varg betejash ndërmjet Medinës dhe Mekës. Ato luftëra përfunduan në vitin 630 dhe atëherë Muhammedi u kthye në Mekë ngadhënjimtar e pushtues. Gjatë dy vjet e gjysmë të jetës së tij fiset arabe shpejt e pranuan religjionin e ri. Në vitin 632, kur vdiq Muhammedi, ai tanimë ishte bërë drejtues i vërtetë në tërë Arabinë Jugore.

Pjesëtarët e fiseve beduine në Arabi janë të njohur si luftëtarë të guximshëm. Por, këto fise si pakicë dhe të përçara nga betejat e ndërsjella, duke mos mundur të maten me armatat më të mëdha të mbretërive, u shpërngulën në rajonet bujqësore në Veri. Për herë të parë në historinë e tyre, të bashkuar nga Muhammedi dhe të frymëzuar nga besimi i tyre i flaktë në një të vetmin Zot të vërtetë, ata luftëtarë arabë u lëshuan në një varg luftimesh të papara në historinë e njerëzimit. Në Verilindje të Arabisë shtrihej Perandoria e gjerë persiane e Sasanidëve, në Veriperëndim ishte Bizanti, apo Perandoria Lindore Romake, me qendrën e vet Konstantinopojën. Numerikisht, arabët nuk kanë mund të krahasohen me kundërshtarët e tyre. Megjithatë, në fushën e betejës situata ishte krejtësisht ndryshe dhe arabët e entuziazmuar shpejt i sunduan gjithë Mesopotami në, Sirino dhe Palestinën. Në vitin 642 Egjiptin e pushtuan nga Perandoria e Bizantit. ndërkaq ushtritë persiane u mposhtën në betejat e mëdha rreth Kadisisë më 637 dhe Nehavendit më 642.

Megjithatë, ato pushtime të mëdha të arritura nën udhëheqjen e shokëve më të ngushtë dhe ithtarëve të Muhammedit, Ebu Bekri dhe Omer Ibn al Hatabi, nuk paraqitnin fundin e sulmeve arabe. Në vitin 711 ushtria arabe tanimë shkeli në Afrikën Veriore, madje deri në Oqeanin Atlantik. Së këndejmi, ata u nisën për në Veri, e kaluan Gjibraltarin dhe sunduan mbi Mbretërinë e Spanjcs.
Pas nje kohe u kërcënua rreziku që myslimanët ta nënshtrojnë tërë Evropën e krishterë. Por, në betejën e njohur për Turin në vitin 732, kur ata depërtuan thellë në Francë, u mposhtën nga francezët. Pa marrë parasysh këtë, për më pak se një shekull fiset beduine, të frymëzuara nga fjala e Të dërguarit, krijuan perandori që zgjerohej prej Indisë deri në Oqeanin Atlantik, që bota nuk e kishte parë deri më atëherë. Ngado që qëndruan ushtritë myslimane, njerëzit masivisht e pranonin fenë e re.
Me të vërtetë, ata nuk e ruajtën tërë atë që e morën. Edhe pse e mbajtën fenë e Të dërguarit, më vonë persianët e fituan pavarësinë nga arabët. Ndërsa, në Spanjë, pas më shumë se shtatë shekuj lufte, krishterët e kthyen tërë gadishullin. Megjithatë, Mesopotamia dhe Egjipti, djepat e civilizimit të lashtë, mbetën arabe dhe sunduan me tërë bregun verior afrikan. Kuptohet, feja e re vazhdoi të përhapet ndër shekuj shumë më larg kufijve të pushtimeve të para myslimane. Sot ajo ka me dhjetëra milionë ithtarë në Afrikë dhe në Azinë e Mesme, kurse shumë më tepër në Pakistan, në Indinë Veriore dhe në Indonezi. Në Indonezi feja e re u paraqit si faktor integrues. Megjithatë, në Nënkontinentin indian konflikti ndërmjet myslimanëve dhe hindusëve akoma paraqet pen-gesën kryesore drejt rrugës së bashkimit.

Në një situatë të këtillë, si duhet të vlerësohet ndikimi i gjithmbarshëm i Muhammedit në historinë e njerëzimit? Si të gjitha religjionet tjera, edhe Islami ka ndikim shumë të madh ndaj qenies së ithtarëve të vet. Pikërisht për atë shkak, të gjithë krijuesit e religjioneve të mëdha në këtë libër zënë një vend të lartë. Edhe pse të krishterë ka rreth dy herë më shumë se myslimanë, në shikim të parë ndoshta duket e papranueshme, që Muhammedi zë vend më të lartë se Jezui. Për këtë krahasim ekzistojnë dy arsye kryesore. E para, Muhammedi ka luajtur rol shumë më të rëndësishëm për zhvillimin e Islamit se sa Jezui për zhvillimin e Krishterimit. Edhe pse Jezui i dha normat themelore etike dhe morale të Krishterimit (nëse ato dallohen nga Judaizmi), Shën Pjetri është ai i cili e ka përpunuar teologjinë krishtere, ai është prozeliti kryesor dhe autor i një pjese të madhe të Dhjatës së Re. Ndërkaq Muhammedi është themelues i teologjisë islame dhe i parimeve kryesore etike e morale të Islamit. Përveç asaj, ai ka rolin kyç në përhapjen e Fesë islame dhe në verifikimin e dispozitave të saj. Para së gjithash ai është autor i librit të shenjtë mysliman-Kur'anit përmbledhjet e te dhënave të Muhammedit të frymëzuara kryesisht nga ai. Pjesa më e madhe e tyre janë shkruar më shumë apo më pak në mënyrë besnike qysh gjatë jetës së Muhammedit, e shumë kohë pas vdekjes së tij janë përmbledhur në një përmbledhje autorizuese. Domethenë Kur'ani në një shkallë të lartë besnikërisht na i paraqet mendimet dhe idetë e Muhammedit.

Një përmbledhje aq e hollësishme e mendimeve të Krishtit kurrë s'ka arritur deri te ne. Edhe pse Kur'ani është tejet i rëndësishëm për myslimanët, sa edhe Bibla për të krishterët ndikimi i Muhammedit ndaj Kur'anit është shume më i madh. Nuk përjashtohet mundësia që ndikimi i Muhammedit ndaj Islamit të jetë më i madh se ndikimi i përgjithshëm i Jezu Krishtit dhe i Shën Pjetrit ndaj Krishterimit. Nga aspekti i pastër fetar mund të thuhet se ndikimi i Muhammedit ndaj historisë së njerëzimit ka peshën e njëjtë me atë të Jezuit.

Të shtojmë edhe diçka. Muhammedi (ndryshe nga Jezui) është personalitet prijës si nga aspekti religjioz ashtu edhe nga ai shoqërorpolitik. Respektivisht si forcë lëvizëse e pushtimeve arabe ai mund të vihet në vendin e parë si udhëheqës politik më me ndikim i të gjitha kohëve.
Për shumë ngjarje të rëndësishme historike mund të them se kanë qenë të pashmangshme dhe ato gjithsesi do të ndodhnin, madje pa ua oriemuar fare drejtimin ndonjë udhëheqës i caktuar politik. Për shembull, kolonitë e Amerikës Jugore me siguri do ta fitonin pavarësinë nga Spanja edhe po të mos ishte lindur Simon Bolivari. Por, një gjë e tillë s'mund të thuhet edhe për pushtimet arabe. Në atë aspekt para Muhammedit asgjë s'kishte ngjarë dhe nuk kemi bazë të mendojmë se e njëjta gjë do të ndodhte edhe pa të. Suksese të ngjashme, që bëjnë përjashtim në hislorinë e njerëzimit, janë pushtimet e mongolëve në shekullin XIII, të cilat kryesisht i udhëhoqi Xhengis Kani. Edhe pse këto pushtime ishin më të gjera se ato arabe, ato nuk mbetën të përhershme dhe sot rajone të vetme të përfshira nga mongolët janë ato në të cilat ata jetuan para kohës së Xhengis Kanit.
Pushtimet arabe janë diçka krejtësisht tjetër. Nga Iraku e gjer në Maroko shtrihet një varg i tërë i etnikumeve arabe, të cilat s'i bashkon vetëm besimi islam, por edhe gjuha e tyre e unitikuar arabe, historia dhe kultura e përbashkët. Vendi i Kur'anit në Fenë islame si dhe fakti që ai është shkruar në gjuhën arabe me siguri kanë qenë pengesë që gjuha arabe të tretet ndërmjet dialekteve të pakuptueshme, gjë e cila shumë lehtë do të ndodhte gjatë trembëdhjetë shekujve të kaluar. Kuptohet, ndërmjet shteteve arabe ekzistojnë dallime dhe mosmarrëveshje, edhe atë në një masë të konsiderueshme, por mospërkimet e pjesërishme s'janë pengesë që të shihen elementet kryesore të bashkimit, të cilat vazhdojnë të mbijetojnë. Kështu për shembull, as Irani e as Indonezia që të dy vende prodhuese të naftës dhe me besimin islam nuk u inkuadruan drejt embargos së naftës gjatë dimrit të vitit 1973/74. Dhe jo rastësisht të gjitha shtetet arabe, respeklivisht vetëm ato arabe, u kyçën në embargo.

Siç shohim, pushtimet arabe si gjatë shekullit VII ashtu edhe sot vazhdojnë të luajnë rol të rëndësishëm në historinë e njerëzimit. Dhe pikërisht ai gërshetim i pakrahasueshëm i ndikimit shoqëroropolitik dhe feiar na jep të drejlen që Muhammedin ta konsiderojmë si personalitet më me ndikim në historinë e njerezimit.

>>> Nr 2

----------


## fisniku-student

*2.*

*ISAK NJUTNI*
*Isaac Newton*
*1642 – 1727*

Isak Njutni shkencëtari më i madh dhe më me ndikim i të gjitha kohëve, u lind në Vulstrop,  Angli, më 25 dhjetor 1642, po atë vit kur vdiq Galileo Galilei. Ashtu si Muhammedi edhe ky u lind pas vdekjes së të atit. Qysh në fëmijëri Isaku shfaqte interesim për mekanikën dhe ishte mjaft i gjendshëm e i shkathët. Edhe pse femijë i mençur, në shkollë qe i pakujdesshëm dhe nuk la ndonjë përshtypje të veçantë.
Kur u bë më i rritur, nëna e tij e çregjistroi nga shkolla, me shpresë, se në bujqësi do të jetë më i suksesshëm. Fatmirësisht u zbulua se ai kishte prirje për punë të tjera, kështu që në moshën 18 vjeçare u regjisirua në Universitetin e Kembrixhit. Atje shumë shpejt mësoi shkencën e atëhershme dhe matematikën, dhe pas një kohe të shkurtër i filloi hulumtimet e veta. Në moshën 21-27 vjeçare, Njutni i vuri bazat e teorive shkencore, të cilat më vonë mundësuan ndryshimet rrënjësore në botë.
Mesi i shekullit XVII është kohë e ngritjes së paparë shkencore. Zbulimi i teleskopit në fillim të shekullit, në mënyrë rrënjësore i ndryshoi hulumtimet astronomike. Filozofi anule, Frensis Bekon dhe dijetari francez Rene Dekart u apelonin shkencëtarëve të mbarë Evropës që më të mos mbështeteshin në autoritetin e Aristotelit, por të fillojnë me hulumtime dhe gjurmime vetjake. Njutni madhështor në praktikë e arriti atë për të cilën angazhoheshin Bekoni dhe Dekarti. Studimet e tij në astronomi dhe shfrytëzimi i teleskopit të posazbuluar, kushtëzojnë ndryshime rrënjësore në këtë shkencë, ndërkaq eksperimentet në mekanikë sollën deri te formulimi i Ligjit të parë (të Njutnit) për lëvizjen.

Shkencëtarë të tjerë si Uilijam Harvi (zbuloi qarkullimin e gjakut) dhe Johanes Kepler (formuloi ligjet e lëvizjes së planeteve rreth Diellit), gjithashtu futën informacione thelbësore në rrethet shkencore. Megjithatë shkenca e mirëfilltë edhe më tej ishte preokupim i njerëzve, të cilët u morën me punët mendore andaj edhe nuk ka pasur fakte për pohimet e Frensis Bekonit se e shkrirë në teknikë, ajo rrënjësisht mund t'i ndryshojë kushtet reale të jetës së njerëzve. Edhe pse Koperniku dhe Galileu kundërshtuan disa nga botëkuptimet e gabuara të shkencës së lashtë duke kontribuar me këtë në të kuptuarit më të mirë të Gjithësisë, akoma nuk ishin të formuluara parimet, të cilat të gjitha faktet do t'i sintetizonin në një teori të veçantë me qëllim që parashikimet shkencore të bëhen të mundshme e reale. Isak Njutni është ai, i cili e përpiloi atë teori të veçantë dhe e orientoi shkencën moderne drejt rrugës, të cilën ajo e ndjek që atëherë e sot e kësaj dite.

Njutni asnjëherë nuk ka pasur ndonjë dëshirë të veçantë që t'i shpallë rezultatet e arritura, edhe pse në vitin 1669 tanimë i formuioi idetë themelore të zbulimeve të tij, një numër i madh i teorive janë bërë të njohura tepër vonë. Zbulimi i parë i shpallur i tij është punimi themelvënës për natyrën e dritës. Pas një varg eksperimentesh të ndërlikuara Njutni zbuloi se drita e thjeshtë e bardhë është e përbërë nga të gjitha ngjyrat e ylberit. Krahas kësaj ai me kujdes të madh i studionte ligjet e reflektimit dhe të përthyerjes së dritës. Kështu në vitin 1668 ai e krijoi dhe praktikisht e ndërtoi teleskopin e parë me pasqyrë, teleskopin reflektues, i cili edhe sot përdoret në më shumë observatoriume astronomike. Në moshën 29 vjeçare, Njutni, para Shoqërisë mbretërore britanike i prezentoi këto zbulime së bashku me eksperimentet tjera të tij në lëmin e optikës.

Vetëm këto zbulime janë të mjaftueshme që t'i sigurojnë vend në këtë listë ranguese, por janë të shumta edhe të arriturat e tij në matematikën e mirëfilltë dhe në mekanikë. Kontributi i tij kryesor në matematikë është zbulimi i llogaritjeve integrale, të cilat arriti t'i zbulojë që në moshën 23-24 vjeçare. Kjo arritje më e rëndësishme në matematikën moderne s'është vetëm kokërr nga e cila lindet një pjesë e madhe e teorisë bashkëkohore matematikore, por edhe instrumeni i jashtëzakonshëm pa ekzistimin e të cilit përparimi i mëtejshëm i shkencës moderne do të ishte i pamundshëm. Edhe po qe se të mos zbulonte asgjë tjetër, pos llogaritjeve integrale, ajo do t'i siguronte Njutnit njërën nga pozitat parësore në ketë vepër.

Megjithatë, sukseset më të rëndësishme të Njutnit janë në lëmin e mekanikës-shkencë, e cila e sqaron lëvizjen e trupave fizikë. Galileu zbuloi ligjin e parë të lëvizjes me të cilin sqarohet lëvizja e trupave nën ndikimin e forcave të jashtme. Në praktikë, është e qartë se të gjitha trupat u nënshtrohen ndikimeve, por, çështje thelbësore në mekanikë është se si lëvizin trupat nën ndikimin e forcave të jashtme. Këto problem Njutni e zgjidhi me Ligjin e tij të dytë të lëvizjes, i cili me të drejtë konsiderohet si bazament në fizikën klasike. Ligji i dytë (formula matematikore e të cilit është F = ma) thotë: rritja e shpejtësisë së një trupi është e barabartë me forcën ndikuese ndaj tij e pjesëtuar me masën e tij. Më vonë këtyre dy ligjeve Njutni ua ndajshtoi edhe Ligjin e tretë famoz për lëvizjen (ai thotë: çdo ndikim apo forcë fizike ka edhe kundërndikimin e barabartë në kahje të kundërt) dhe Ligjin më të njohur për gravitacionin kozmik. Këto katër ligje, marrë në tërësi, paraqesin një sistem të veçantë nëpërmjet të të cilit praktikisht të gjitha sistemet mekanike makroskopike-prej lëvizjes së lavjerësit e deri te lëvizja e planeteve nëpër orbitat rreth Diellit mund të hulumtohen e të parashihen veprimet e tyre. Njutni jo vetëm që i formuloi ligjet themelore të mekanikës, por duke i shfrytëzuar llogaritjet integrale, personalisht tregoi se si mund të aplikohen ato në zgjidhjen e problemeve aktuale.

Ligjet e Njutnit shfrytëzohen në zgjidhjen e një rrethi të gjerë të problemeve shkencore e teknike. Derisa ai ishte gjallë, këto ligje aplikim më evident kishin në astronomi. Edhe këtu Njutni fitoi një vend të lartë. Në vitin 1687 ai botoi veprën e rëndësishme ''Parimet matematikore të filozofisë së natyrës" (shkurtimisht e njohur si "PRINCIPIA"), në të cilën janë të eksplikuar Ligji i gravitacionit dhe ligjet e lëvizjes. Ai tregoi se si duhet të aplikohen ato ligje që të caktohet me saktësi të madhe lëvizja e planeteve rreth Diellit. Detyrën themelore të astronomisë dinamike gjegjësisht me saktësi të parashihen pozitat dhe lëvizjet e yjeve dhe planeteve Njutni e zgjidhi në mënyrë të shkëlqyeshme, vetëm me një lëvizje. Pikërisht për këtë pothuajse të gjithë e konsiderojnë si më të madhin ndër astronomët.

Atëherë çfarë është vlerësimi ynë për rëndësinë shkencore të Njutnit? Gjatë shqyrtimit të regjistrit të çfarëdo qoftë enciklopedie shkencore, hasim në më shumë udhëzime (dy-tri herë më shumë) nga njësitë për Njutnin dhe për ligjet e zbulimet e tij, se sa për cilindo shkencëtar tjetër. Përveç kësaj duhet t'u kushtohet kujdes edhe thënieve të shkencëtarëve të tjerë për Njutnin! Shkencëtari gjerman Gotfrid Lajbnic (1646-1716), i cili nuk ishte mik i Njutnit, dhe me të cilin ka pasur polemika të rrepta shkruan; "Nëse e marrim matematikën që nga themelimi i saj e deri në kohën e Njutnit, pjesa më e madhe e saj është vepër e Njutnit!". Shkencëtari i madh francez Pjer Laplas (1749-1827) ka shkruar: "Principia i kapërcen të gjitha veprat tjera të gjeniut njerëzor". Matematikani francez Lui Lagranzh (1736-1813) shpeshherë përsëriste se Njutni është gjeniu më i madh që ka pasur bota, ndërsa Ernest Maks (1838-1916) fizikan austriak, në vitin 1901 shkroi: "Gjithçka që është arritur pas kohës së tij është përpunim deduktiv formal matematikor i mekanikës në bazë të ligjeve të Njutnit". Kontributi i madh i Njutnit eksplikohet me këtë: ai ndërlidhet me shumicën e fakteve dhe ligjeve, të cilat mund të sqarojnë disa dukuri, por nuk janë në gjendje të parashohin diçka; shkencëtari na la sistemin e veçantë të ligjeve që mund të aplikohen te një numër i madh i dukurive fizike dhe të shërbejë nëpër parashikime të sakta.

Në këtë trajtesë të shkurtër nuk është e mundshme që të shpjegohen hollësisht të gjitha zbulimet e Njutnit; prandaj shumica e tyre do të mbeten të papërmendura ndonëse i përkasin sukseseve serioze. Njutni dha kontribut solid edhe në termodinamikë (shkenca për nxehtësinë) si dhe në akustikë (shkenca për zërin); ai formuloi parimin eksklusivisht të rëndësishëm fizik të veprimit të forcës dhe aksion reaksionit; e përgjithësoi binomin (binomi i Njutnit) në matematikë, zbuloi rendin e pakufishëm të binomit; e dha sqarimin e parë të bindshëm për prejardhjen e yjeve etj.
Kështu mund të themi se Njutni gjithsesi është shkencëtari më i madh dhe më me ndikim i të gjitha kohëve, por edhe të shtrojmë pyetjen përse ai këtu qëndron më lartë në krahasim me personalitetet e tjera të rëndësishme politike siç janë Leka i Madh apo Xhorxh Uashingtoni dhe një hap më parë nga prijatarët e njohur religjiozë Jezu Krishti dhe Buda.

Qëndrimi ynë është se edhe përkundër rëndësisë së madhe të ndryshimeve politike, njerëzit e botës pesë shekuj pas vdekjes së Lekës së Madh kanë jetuar njësoj sikur edhe stërgjyshërit e tyre që kanë jetuar pesë shekuj para tij. Sipas logjikës së njëjtë jeta e
njerëzve 1500 vjet para Krishtit ka qenë e njëjte sikurse jeta e njerëzve që kanë jetuar 1500 vjet pas Krishtit. Por në 500 vitet e fundit që nga paraqitja e shkencës bashkëkohore, jeta e përditshme e shumë njerëzve rrënjësisht ka ndryshuar. Ne vishemi më ndryshe, ushqehemi me ushqim tjetër, punojmë në mënyra të tjera dhe kohën e lirë e shfrytëzojmë shumë më ndryshe sesa njerëzit e pesë apo më shumë shekujve të mëparshëm. Zbulimet shkencore mundësuan ndryshime thelbësore në teknikë dhe në ekonomi si dhe tërësisht i ndryshuan pikëpamjet politike, bindjet fetare, artet dhe filozofinë. Këto zbulime praktikisht nuk e lanë të njëjtë asnjë veprimtari njerëzore, dhe pikërisht për këtë është i madh numri i shkencëtarëve dhe zbuluesve që merituan vendin e tyre në këtë vepër. Njutni si shkencëtar brilant dhe personalitet më me ndikim në zhvillimin e mendimit shkencor, me plotë të drejtë meriton vendin kulmor apo pranë vetë kulmit të çdo klasifikimi të personaliteteve më me ndikim në botë.

Isak Njutni vdiq në vitin 1727 dhe u varros në Manastirin ministror me çka edhe u bë shkencëtari i parë që u nderua me një respekt të këtillë. 

 >>> Nr 3

----------


## fisniku-student

*3.*

*JEZU KRISHTI*
*Jesus Christ*
_6 p.e.s. – 30_

Ndikimi i Krishtit në historinë njerëzore është aq i madh dhe aq i dukshëm sa që rrallë kush do ta kontestonte vënien e tij që në krye të kësaj vepre. Në të vërtetë, më reale është të shtrohet pyetja përse Krishti, frymëzuesi i religjionit më me ndikim në histori nuk gjendet në vendin e parë. Pa dyshim, me kalimin e kohës, Krishterimi përfitoi shumë më tepër ithtarë se çdo religjion tjetër. Megiithatë, në këtë vepër nuk vlerësohet ndikimi i religjioneve të veçanta, por ndikimi i drejtpërdrejtë i tyre në individin.

Ndryshe nga Islami, Krishterimi nuk u krijua prej një njeriu të vetëm, por prej dy personave Krishtit dhe Pjetrit të Shenjtë, ashtu që merita kryesore për zhvillimin e tij duhet të ndahet ndërmjet këtyre dyve. Krishti i formuloi parimet themelore etike të Krishterimit, si dhe botëkuptimet ndaj botës dhe pasqyrimet kryesore të sjelljes njerëzore. Përndryshe teologjia krishtere para se gjithash është e formuar nga Pjetri i Shenjtë. Krishti plotësoi një mision frymëzues ndaj të cilit Pjetri i Shenjtë e plotëson kultin ndaj Krishtit. Pas kësaj, Pjetri i Shenjtë është autor i pjesës dërrmuese të Dhjatës së Re dhe transmetuesi kryesor i Krishterimit gjatë shekullit të parë.
Krishti (për dallim nga Buda dhe Muhammedi) vdiq relativisht i ri dhe la një numër të kufizuar të ithtarëve. Në kohën e vdekjes së tij, ithtarët e tij ishin vetëm një sektë hebrenj me numër simbolik. Dhe falë asaj që ka shkruar Pjetri i Shenjtë dhe aktivitetit të tij të palodhshëm predikues, ai sekt i vogël u transformua në një lëvizje dinamike mjaft të gjërë, e cila përfshinte edhe hebrenjtë edhe johebrenjtë, dhe e cila në fund, u zgjërua aq shumë sa që u bë një ndër religjionet më të mëdha të botës.

Ja pse disa pohojnë se Pjetri i Shenjtë, e jo Krishti, duhet të konsiderohet si themelues i Krishterimit. Shikuar në aspektin logjik, ky argument duhet të më shtyjë që Pjetrin ta vë më lartë se Krishtin! Megjithatë, edhe pse nuk është e qartë se çka do të përfaqësonte Krishterimi pa angazhimet e Pjetrit të Shenjtë, është më se e qartë se pa Krishtin ai fare nuk do të ekzistonte.
Në anën tjetër, nuk kam bazë që Krishtin ta mbaj përgjegjës për tërë atë që kisha ortodokse, apo disa ortodoks, e bënë më vonë në emër të tij, aq më tepër, ngase, me siguri ai nuk do të lejonte shumicën e atyre veprave. Disa prej tyre, për shembull luftërat fetare ndërmjet sekteve të ndryshme krishtere dhe përndjekjet barbare të hebrenjve, janë në kundërshtim të plotë me mësimet e Krishtit, kështu që është e pakuptimtë të thuhet se janë bërë nën ndikimin e Krishtit.

Sipas logjikës së njëjtë, edhe pse shkenca bashkëkohore pikësëpari u paraqit në shtetet krishtere evroperëndimore, vështirë mund të konsiderohet se Krishti ishte "fajtor" për përparimin e shkencës. Dhe vërtet: të krishterët e hershëm asnjëherë nuk e kanë shpjeguar mësimin e Krishtit si thirrje për hulumtime shkencore të botës materiale. Në të vërtetë, kryqëzimi i romakëve, u realizua dhe u shkaktua nga ndërhyrja e rreptë në nivel të teknikës dhe për interes të shkencës.

Ndërkaq, ajo se shkenca ka zanafillën e vet në Evropë, pa dyshim tregon se trashëgimia kulturore evropiane ka diçka që ndikon këndshëm në mendimin shkencor. Por, ajo që ndikon kësisoj, nuk është mësimi i Krishtit, por racio-nalizmi grek që gjeti shprehje tipike në veprat e Aristotelit dhe të Euklidit. Duhet të përmendet se shkenca moderne nuk u zhvillua në kohën e sundimit suprem të kishës e të ideologjisë krishtere, por në kohë të renesansës, periudhë kur Evropa sërish shfaq interes për trashëgiminë para paraqitjes së Krishterimit. Jetëshkrimi i Jezuit, siç është paraqitur në Dhjatën e Re është i njohur për shumë lexues, kështu që këtu nuk do ta përsërisim. Por, duhet të ceken disa gjëra. Para së gjithash, numri më i madh i informatave me të cilat disponojmë për jetën e Jezuit, nuk janë të verifikuara. Madje, nuk ia dimë as emrin e vërtetë. Sipas të gjitha gjasave, ka qenë ky një emër i rëndomtë hebraik, për shembull Jeheshua (në anglishte haset si Xhoshua). Nuk është i sigurt as viti i saktë i lindjes së tij, edhe pse supozohet të jetë viti 6 p.e. së re. E njëjta gjë vlen edhe për vitin e vdekjes së tij, i cili do të duhej të ishte i njohur për trashëgimtarët e tij, por sot e kësaj dite nuk dihet saktësisht. Vetë Jezui nuk la kurrfarë dokumenti me shkrim, dhe faktikisht, të gjitha informatat për jetën e tij i kam huazuar prej Dhjatës së Re.

Për fat të keq, ungjijt bien ndesh ndërmjet veti në disa pika. Për shembull, Mateu dhe Luka në mënyrë krejtësisht të ndryshme i transmetojnë fjalët e fundit të Jezuit, e pos tjerash, të dy variantet janë marrë drejtpërdrejt nga Dhjata e Vjetër.
Jo rastësisht Jezui është thirrur në Dhjatën e Vjetër. Edhe pse themelues i Krishterimit, ai ishte hebre ortodoks. Shpeshherë ështe theksuar se në shumë gjëra Jezui duke shqyrtuar ndikimin e tyre u përshtatet profetëve të vjetër hebrenj të Dhjatës së Vjetër. Ngjashëm si profetët e tjerë, ai ishte personalitet me ndikim të jashtëzakonshëm, që linte përshtypje të thella e të përhershme tek ata që e takonin. Ishte njeri që magjepste në kuptim të vërtetë dhe të thellë të fjalës.

Por, ndryshe nga Muhammedi, i cili gëzonte si autoritet fetar ashtu edhe politik dëftohet se Jezui faktikisht nuk ka pasur ndikim në ngjarjet politike, as gjatë jetës tij, e as gjatë kohës pas tij. (Kuptohet, që të dy kanë pasur ndikim të fortë të drejtpërdrejtë në ngjarjet politike më të largëta). Ndikimi i Jezuit ndjehet vetëm në sferën etike e shpirtërore.

Meqë Jezui la gjurmë më të thella në lëmin e etikës, duhet të shtrojmë pyetjen se deri në ç'shkallë normat e tij etike i dhanë vulën e vet njerëzimit. Një ndër porositë kryesore të Jezuit pa dyshim është Rregulla e artë: "Ashtu siç dëshironi që njerëzit të sillen me ju, ashtu edhe ju silluni me ata”. Sot kjo pranohet nga shumë njerëz, krishterë e jokrishterë, si udhëheqje racionale për sjellje morale. Ne ndoshta nuk veprojmë përherë në pajtim me këtë rregull, por ndonjëherë mundohemi ta respektojmë. Nëse Jezui vërtet ishte burimi i parë i këtij parimi të pranuar në mënyrë universale, atëherë me siguri do ta kishim vënë në vendin e parë të këtij libri.

Por Rregulla e artë është vënë nga Judaizmi, shumë më herët para Jezuit. Rabini Hilel më i njohuri në shekullin I p.e.s., i dha shprehje të pakontestueshme dhe e shpalli si parim kryesor të Judaizmit. Ky mendim është i njohur jo vetëm në botën perëndimore. Filozofi kinez Konfuçie (Kung fu Ce) e shpalli qysh në vitin e 500 para erës sonë dhe haset në epin sanskrit "Mahabharata". Me të vërtetë filozofia e Rregullës së artë është pranuar pothuaj nga të gjitha predikimet kryesore fetare.
Kjo nuk do të thotë se Jezui nuk ka pasur mendime origjinale për etikën. Një qëndrim jashtëzakonisht interesant është prezentuar në Ungjillin e Mateut (5:43-44).
“Keni dëgjuar se ishte thënë: Duaje të afërmin dhe urreje armikun. E unë ju them: duani armiqët tuaj dhe shprehni mirënjohje atyre të cilët ju mallkojnë, bëni mirë afyre, që ju urrejnë dhe lutuni për ata, të cilët ju poshtërojnë e ju ndjekin.”
Dhe disa rreshta më lartë : “...mos e kundërshtoni të keqen; nëse dikush të mëshon në faqen e djathtë, ktheja edhe të majtën.”
Këto mendime, që nuk hasen në Judaizëm në kohën e Jezuit, pa dyshim janë disa ndër botëkuptimet më origjinale etike për të githa kohët. Po që se respektohëshin nuk do të hamendesha që Jezuin ta vë në vendin e parë në këtë vepër.

Por, është më se e vërtetë se ato nuk kanë përkrahje të gjerë. Madje, ato nuk janë të pranuara as përgjithësisht. Shumica e të krishterëve, dispozitën: "Duani armiqët", e konsiderojnë si ideal, i cili mund të jetë i realizueshëm vetëm në një botë të përsosur, por që nuk është mënyrë e arsyeshme në botën reale. Zakonisht ne, meqë nuk sillemi ashtu, as nuk presim nga të tjerët që të sillen ashtu, dhe nuk i edukojmë femijët që ta pranojnë atë mënyrë të sjelljes. Sipas kësaj, mësimi më i rëndësishëm i Jezuit mbetet interesant, por i papranueshëm në

>>> Nr 4

----------


## Vista

> Ja pse disa pohojnë se Pjetri i Shenjtë, e jo Krishti, duhet të konsiderohet si themelues i Krishterimit. Shikuar në aspektin logjik, ky argument duhet të më shtyjë që Pjetrin ta vë më lartë se Krishtin! Megjithatë, edhe pse nuk është e qartë se çka do të përfaqësonte Krishterimi pa angazhimet e Pjetrit të Shenjtë, është më se e qartë se pa Krishtin ai fare nuk do të ekzistonte.
> Në anën tjetër, nuk kam bazë që Krishtin ta mbaj përgjegjës për tërë atë që kisha ortodokse, apo disa ortodoks, e bënë më vonë në emër të tij, aq më tepër, ngase, me siguri ai nuk do të lejonte shumicën e atyre veprave. Disa prej tyre, për shembull luftërat fetare ndërmjet sekteve të ndryshme krishtere dhe përndjekjet barbare të hebrenjve, janë në kundërshtim të plotë me mësimet e Krishtit, kështu që është e pakuptimtë të thuhet se janë bërë nën ndikimin e Krishtit.


Shume Interesante kjo qfar ka thene M.Hart

----------


## fisniku-student

*4.*

*BUDA*
BUDDHA
*563 – 483 p.e.s.*

Buda, emri i vërtetë i të cilit është Gautama Sid'harta, është themelues i Budizmit, njëri ndër religjionet më të përhapura në botë. Sid'harta ishte djali i mbretit, froni i të cilit gjendej në Kapilavastë, qytet në Indinë Verilindore në afërsi të kufirit me Nepalin. Vetë Sid'harta (nga familja Gotama dhe fisi Sakia) supozohet të jetë lindur në vitin 563 para erës së re në Lumbini (në kufijtë e sotëm te Nepalit). U martua në moshën gjashtëmbëdhjetëvjeçare me kushërirën e tij, e cila i përkiste të njëjtës moshë. I rritur në pallatin mbretëror, Sid'harta nuk ishte i privuar nga pasuritë materiale, por megjithatë ishte tejet i pakënaqur. 

Vërente se shumica e njerëzve janë të varfër dhe vazhdimisht vuajne nga skamja, madje se edhe të pasurit shpeshherë janë të dëshpëruar e jo të lumtur, por se të gjithë njësoj u nënshtrohen sëmundjeve që i shpiejnë në varr. Në jetë sigurisht ka diç më tepër se sa kënaqësitë momentale, të cilat vuajtjet dhe vdekja i tretin shumë shpejt mendonte Sid'harta.
Kur arriti moshën 21 vjeçare, Gautama, pak pas lindjes së djalit të parë vendosi që të heq dorë nga jeta që bënte dhe tërësisht t'i përkushtohet kërkimit të së vërtetës. Ai e la pallatin, gruan e tij, djalin e vogël dhe të gjitha pasuritë tokësore dhe u bë bredhës, pa asnjë grosh në xhep. Një kohë të caktuar mësoi te disa brahmanë ateherë të njohur, por pasi i për-vetësoi mësimet e tyre, nuk ishte i kënaqur nga zgjidhjet, që ata i jepnin për vuajtjet njerëzore. Në atë kohë zgjerohej mendimi se asketizmi i plotë është rruga drejtë urtisë së vërtetë. Ja pse Gautama u bë agjërues, disa vjet iu nënshtrua agjërimit të rreptë dhe vetëmundimeve. Por, në fund e kuptoi se trupi i rraskapitur vetëm e mjegullon mendjen dhe nuk e shpie në urti të vërtetë. Kjo e detyroi që përsëri të ushqehet normalisht dhe ta braktisë asketizmin. Në vetmi në mënyrë të përforcuar merrej me problemin e qenësisë së njeriut. Kur gjatë një mbrëmjeje qëndronte nën një fik të madh, më në fund të gjitha pjesët e mozaikut erdhën në vendin e vet. 

Sid'harta tërë natën e kaloi në mendime të thella dhe në mëngjes, ishte i bindur se kishte gjetur zgjidhjen, se tani ai është Buda d.m.th. "i arsimuari".
Kjo i ndodhi në moshën tridhjetepesë vjeçare, dyzet e pesë vjetët tjera të jetës së vet i kaloi duke u endur nëpër Indinë Veriore dhe, duke ua predikuar filozofinë e tij të re të gjithe atyre që kanë qenë të gatshëm ta dëgjojnë. Kur vdiq më 483 p.e.s, tanimë kishte me mijëra ithtarë. Edhe pse predikimet e tij nuk kanë qenë të shkruara. Pjesën më të madhe të tyre nxënësit e tij i kishin mësuar përmendësh dhe kështu ato u përcilleshin brezave prej njeriut në njeri.

Mësimet themelore të Budës shkurtimisht mund të shprehen nëpërmjet "Katër të vërtetave fisnike", siç i quajnë budistët: e para: jeta e njeriut në parim është e pafat; e dyta: shkaktarë për atë pafatësi janë egoizmi dhe shpirtligësia e njeriut; e treta: egoizmit dhe shpirtligësisë së njeriut mund t'u vihet fundi gjendja kur të gjitha dëshirat dhe synimet janë të kapërcyera quhet nirvana (tekstualisht "shuarje"); e katërta: mënyra për shmangien e egoizmit dhe shpirtligësisë është e ashtuquajtura "'Rrugë letëkrahëshe": shikimet e drejta, mendimet e drejta, fjalët e drejta, veprimtaria e drejtë, ushqimi i drejtë, përpjekjet e drejta, kujdesi i drejtë dhe ëndërrimet e drejta. Mund të shtoj se Budizmi është i hapët për të gjithë pavarësisht nga raca dhe se (ndryshe nga Hinduizmi) ai nuk i njeh dallimet ndërmjet kasteve.
Një kohë pas vdekjes së Gautamës, religjioni i ri zgjerohej ngadalë. Në shekullin e tretë p.e.s. perandori i njohur indus Ashoka, e pranoi Budizmin. Kjo situatë solli deri te zgjerimi i shpejtë i mësimit budist dhe ndikimi i tij në Indi dhe në vendet fqinje. Në Jug budizmi u zgjerua në Cejlon (Shri Lankë), a në Lindje në Birmani (Mjanmar). Prej aty depërtoi në tërë Azinë Juglindore, arriti në Malajzi e deri në Indonezinë e sotme. U drejtua në Veri madje deri në Tibet dhe në Veriperendim në Afganistan dhe në Azinë e Mesme. Arriti në Kinë ku përfitoi shumë ithtarë e prej aty u zgjerua në Kore e Japoni.

Në vetë Indinë feja e re filloi të përjetojë zbrapsje rreth vitit 500 dhe thuajse u zhduk tëresisht rreth vitit 1200. Nga ana tjetër, në Kinë dhe në Japoni Budizmi mbeti njëri ndër religjionet themelore. Në Tibet dhe në Azinë Juglindore ai ishte besimi kryesor gjatë shumë shekujve.
Mësimi i Budës pas disa shekujve nga vdekja e themeluesit të tij, mezi mbetet tipar karakteristik dallues, dhe natyrisht, ithtarët e tij përçahen në sekte të ndryshme. Dy drejtimet kryesore të Budizmit janë: hinajana, që mbisundon në Azinë Jugore, të cilin shkencëtarët perëndimorë e konsiderojnë si më të afërt me mësimin e Budës, dhe mahajana, i cili mbisundon në Tibet, në Kinë dhe thënë përgjithësisht në Azinë Veriore.
Si themelues i njërit ndër religjionet më të përhapur në botë, Buda, me plot të drejtë meriton njërin nga vendet e para në këtë vepër. Duke pasur parasysh faktin se në botë ka afer 200 milionë budistë, në krahasim me më se 500 milionë muslimanë dhe më se një miliard të krishterë, është e qartë se Buda ka ndikuar në më pak njerëz sesa Muhammedi apo Jezui. Megjithatë, dallimi në numër mund të na shpie në lajthitje. Njëri ndër shkaqet për zhdukjen e Budizmit në Indi është Hinduizmi, i cili pranoi shumë ide dhe parime të Budizmit. Pos kësaj, në Kinë ka shumë njerëz, të cilët nuk e konsiderojnë veten si budistë, por janë nën ndikim të fortë të kësaj filozofie. Budizmi përmbanë një element të fortë paqësor në masë shumë më të madhe sesa Krishterimi e Islami. Orientimi nga mosdhuna, luajti një rol të madh në historinë politike të vendeve budiste.
Shpeshherë thuhet se nëse Jezui kthehet në Tokë, do të tronditet nga shumë gjera, të kryera në emër të tij, dhe do të mllefoset nga luftërat gjakderdhëse ndërmjet sekteve të ndryshme që vetëquhen trashëgimtarë të tij. E njëjta gjë vlen edhe për Budën nga doktrinat e shumta, që pretendojnë të jenë budiste. Por, edhe pse ekzistojnë sekte budiste, edhe ndërmjet tyre ka dallime të shumta. Në histori nuk krahasohet me luftërat e përgjakshme religjioze që shpërthyen në Evropën e krishterë. Së paku në këtë aspekt, mësimi budist pati ndikim shumë më të madh te ithtarët e tij, sesa Krishterimi ndaj ithtarëve të vet.
Buda dhe Konfuçie kanë pasur ndikim përafërsisht të njëjtë në botë. Që të dy, poshtë-lartë, kanë jetuar në të njëjtën kohë, por edhe dallimi i ithtarëve të tyre në numër nuk ishte i madh. Vendosa që Budën ta vë para Konfuçiës për dy arsye: e para: depërtimi i komunizmit në Kinë e dobësoi dukshëm ndikimin e Konfuçiës, dhe e dyta: ajo që Konfuçianizmi nuk arriti të zgjerohet jashtë Kinës, bën të ditur se idetë e Konfuçiës i përgjigjen mirë vetëm mentalitetit të mirëfilltë kinez. Nga ana tjetër, mësimi budist në asnjë mënyrë nuk është vetëm edhe një paraqitje e filozofisë së vjetër indiane, dhe në sajë të qëndrimeve tërheqëse të Budës dhe të mësimit të tij, Budizmi u përhap shumë larg, nga ana tjetër e kufijve të Indisë.

>>> Nr 5

----------


## fisniku-student

*5.*

*KUNG FU CE*
_CONFUCIUS
551 – 479 p.e.s._

Filozofi i njohur kinez Kung Fu Ce (i njohur si Konfuçie) është njeriu i parë në mësimin e të cilit janë të sintetizuara botëkuptimet themelore të popullit kinez. Filozofia e tij, e cila bazohet në moralin personal dhe të kuptuarit e tij se udhëheqësit duhet t'i shërbejnë popullit, dhe të japin shembullin e tyre moral personal në jetën dhe në kulturën kineze, mbijetoi më shumë se dy mijë vjet dhe ndikoi dukshëm ndaj shumë njerëzve në botë.

Kung Fu Ce u lind reth vitit 551 p.e.s. në principatën e vogël Lu, territori i së cilës sot përshtatet me provincën Shantung në Kinën Veriore. I ati i vdiq kur Kung Fu Ce akoma ishte i vogël, andaj filozofi i atëhershëm jetoi me nënën e vet në mjerim. Në vitet e rinisë fitoi funksion të ulët të nëpunësit, por pas disa viteve e braktisi. Gjatë gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjetëve të ardhshëm e predikoi mësimin e tij dhe arriti të tërheqë një numër të madh ithtarësh. Në moshën 50-vjeçare ia dhanë një funksion të lartë në Lu. Megjithatë, katër vjet më vonë armiqët e tij të oborrit arritën jo vetëm ta rrëzojnë nga funksioni, por edhe e përzunë nga principata. Në 13 vitet e ardhshme ai ishte mësues-udhëtar dhe predikues, pastaj u kthye në vendlindje ku i kaloi pesë vitet e fundit të jetës. Vdiq në vitin 479 p.e.s. Kung Fu Cenë e konsiderojnë për themelues të religjionit, por kjo nuk është e vërtetë. Ai pothuaj asnjëherë nuk është thirrur në kurrëfarë zotëra, nuk ka folur për jetën përtej varrit dhe nuk pranonte kurrfarë supozimesh metafizike. Në esencë, ai është filozof botëror me interes të jashtëzakonshëm për moralin personal dhe politik, për sjelljen etike.
Sipas Kung Fu Ces, dy virtytet më të rëndësishme janë jen dhe li dhe ato përcaktojnë sjelljen e njeriut të formuar. Ndonjëherë jen përkthehet si "besnikëri" dhe "dashuri" por ky nocion më saktësisht do të thoshte "kujdes i përzemërt për të afërmin". Në vete, termi li përmbanë sjelljen, rituailin, doket dhe korrektësinë. 

Respekti ndaj gjyshërve, veti themetore kineze akoma para Kung Fu Cesë, është përforcuar me Konfuçianizmin, i cili vë theks të veçantë ndaj besnikërisë dhe respektit të djemëve ndaj prindërve. Kung Fu Ce, gjithashtu thotë se gratë ua kanë borxh respektin burrave, ndërsa shtetasit sundimtarëve. Megjithatë ky mendimtar kinez nuk e lejon tiraninë. Ai beson se shteti ekziston për të mirën e popullit, e jo populli për atë, dhe se sunduesi duhet të sundojë me shembullin moral të tij, e jo me forcë. Një ndër maksimat e tij është vetëm varianti i të Drejtës së Artë “Atë që nuk dëshiron që ta bëjnë ty, mos ua bëj as ti të tjerëve."
Të kuptuarit themelor të Kung Fu Cesë, deri në fund është konservativ. Ai beson se Era e Artë ka përfunduar që moti dhe i thërret edhe sunduesit edhe shtetasit që të kthehen kah normat e vjetra morale. Por, në realitet ideja e tij për sundim me shembull moral, në të kaluarën, nuk gjeti zbatim të gjerë, andaj në atë kuptim është risimtar më i madh se sa që ka menduar vetë ai.

Kung Fu Ce jetoi në kohën e dinastisë Çou, periudhë e një ngritjeje të madhe intelektuale në Kinë. Sunduesit e atëhershëm nuk ia pranuan mësimin, megjithatë pas vdekjes së tij ai u zgjerua në tërë botën. Ditë të zeza për Konfuçianizmin pasuan me ardhjen e dinastisë Çin, viti 221 p.e.s. Perandori i parë i dinastisë Çin Shi Hu-ang Ti, ishte i vendosur në çrrënjosjen e ndikimit konfuçianist dhe në ndërprerjen me të kaluarën. Urdhëroi që të çrrënjoset mësimi i Kung Fu Ces dhe të digjen të gjitha librat konfuçiane. Tentimi i tillë për regresion praktikisht nuk ishte i suksesshëm dhe kur pas disa vjetësh, erdhi fundi i dinastisë Çin, mësuesit konfuçianistë përsëri kishin mundësi që ta predikojnë doktrinën e tyre. Me ardhjen e dinastisë Han në pushtet (viti 206 p.e.s.-viti 220 të e.s.re.) Konfuçianizmi në shtetin kinez u bë filozofi zyrtare.

Gjatë kohës së dinastisë Han, perandorët kinez, nëpunësit shtetërorë i zgjedhnin përmes provimeve të veçanta. Me kalimin e kohës, filluan të kërkojnë edhe njohje të klasikës konfuçianiste. Duke marrë parasysh se hyrja e hierarkisë shtetërore ishte rrugë kryesore nga pasuria dhe prestigji në perandorinë kineze, në provimet për shërbimet shtetërore paraqiteshin shumë kandidatë. Ja pse shumë gjenerata të njerëzve më inteligjentë dhe më ambiciozë e mësuan Konfuçianizmin dhe ja pse me shekuj e tërë ajo administratë shtetërore e Kinës ka qenë përplot me nëpunës, shikimi i të cilëve në botë ëshië i gërshetuar me filozofinë konfuçianiste. Ai sistem mbijetoi (me ndërprerje të kohëpaskohshme) afër 2000 vjet – prej vitit 100 p.e.s. deri në vitin 1900.

Por, Konfuçianizmi nuk ka qenë vetëm filozofi zyrtare e administratës kineze. Idetë e tij ishin të pranuara nga pjesa më e madhe e popullit kinez dhe gjatë 2000 vjetëve kanë pasur ndikim të thellë ndaj esencës së tij dhe ndaj mënyrës së mendimit,
Ekzistojnë disa shkaqe që Konfuçianizmi aq tepër ndikoi në mesin e kinezëve. E para: cilësitë personale të Kung Fu Cesë, sinqeriteti dhe ndershmëria kanë qenë të përkryer. E dyta: ai ka qenë njeri praktik dhe i matur, i cili nga ithtarët e vet nuk ka kërkuar gjëra të pamundshme. Kur ka kërkuar që të jenë bujarë, nuk ka pritur të bëhen të shenjtë. Në këtë dhe në shprehjet e tjera Kung Fu Ce ka qenë më zemërgjerë ndaj normave morale të popullit kinez. Dhe me siguri këtu gjendet çelësi i suksesit të madh që e kanë idetë e tij në Kinë. Kung Fu Ce nuk kërkoi që kinezët ta ndryshojnë të kuptuarit themelor të tyre. Ai praktikisht idealet e tyre themelore dhe tradicionale i përsëriti në një formë të qartë dhe bindese. Pothuaj nuk ka filozof tjetër në histori që aq shumë është afruar afër qëndrimeve fundamentale të bashkatdhetarëve të tij.

Konfuçianizmi, i cili më tepër insiston ndaj obligimeve se sa ndaj të drejtave të individit, ndoshta, nën prizmin e normave të sotme perëndimore, vështirë duket i kuptueshëm. Megjithatë, si filozofi shtetërore në praktikë u tregua jashtëzakonisht efikas. Nëse gjykohet nga aspekti i aftësisë që ta ruajë paqen e brendshme dhe përparimin, atëherë konstatohet se gjatë 2000 vjetëve Kina ka qenë, më pak apo më shumë, pjesa më së miri e administruar e botës.
Të rrënjosura thellë në kulturën kineze, idealet e Kung Fu Cesë nuk hasën në pranim të gjerë jashtë Azisë Lindore. Ato patën ndikim të fuqishëm në Kore dhe në Japoni vende nën ndikimin e madh të kulturës kineze.
Në kohën tonë, Konfuçianizmi në Kinë është në rënie. Duke u munduar që me vendosmëri të ndërpresin me të kaluarën, komunistët kinezë në mënyrë shumë energjike reaguan ndaj Kung Fu Cesë dhe doktrinave të tij, andaj është e mundshme që të parashikohet madje edhe fundi i periudhës së ndikimit të tij ndaj historisë kineze. Megjithatë, duke i ditur rrënjët e thella të idealeve të Kung Fu Cesë në Kinë, nuk do të jetë kurrfarë befasie nëse në të ardhmen përsëri lind Konfuçianizmi.

----------


## fisniku-student

*6.*

*PJETRI I SHENJTË
ST.PAUL
4-64*

Apostull Pjetri, bashkëkohës më i ri i Jezuit u bë ithtar më besnik i fesë së re-Krishterimit. Ndikimi i tij  ndaj teologjisë krishtere manifestohet më gjatë dhe më largë nga të gjithë kronikët dhe mendimtarët tjerë krishterë.
Pjetri është i njohur edhe si Savel, i lindur në Tars, qytet në Kiliki (Turqia e sotme), disa vjet pas parimit krishterë të të numëruarit të viteve. Ai ishte qytetar romak me prejardhje hebreje. Në rini e mësoi gjuhën e vjetër hebreje dhe përfitoi plotësisht arsimim hebraik. Gjithashtu u mësua të ndërtojë tenda. Si i ri shkoi në Jerusalem, ku mësoi te rabini i njohur hebre Gamalieli. Edhe pse Pjetri ishte në Jerusalem - në të njëjtën kohë kur ishte edhe Krishti, nuk dihet se a janë takuar ndonjëherë për së gjalli këta dy. Pas vdekjes së Jezuit, të krishterët e hershëm konsideroheshin si heretikë dhe ishin të përndjekur. Një kohë bukur të gjatë edhe vetë Pjetri mori pjesë në ato përndjekje ndaj të krishterëve. Por, gjatë një udhëtimi prej Jerusalemit deri në Damask, iu lajmërua Krishti dhe i foli, pas së cilës Pjetri e pranoi fenë e re. Ky është çasti i rikthimit radikal në jetën e tij. Kundërshtari i dikurshëm dhe i ashpër i Krishterimit u bë besniku dhe ndikuesi më i madh për perhapjen e Krishterimit.

Kështu jeta e Pjetrit u shndërrua në mendime e në shkrime për fenë e re dhe për përfitimin e ithtarëve të rinj. Gjatë kohës së veprimit të vet misionarik, ai udhëtoi nepër Azi të Vogël, Greqi, Siri e Palestinë. Në predikimet para hebrenjve, Pjetri nuk ka pasur sukses të madh, siç kanë pasur krishterët e tjerë të mëparshëm. Në të vërtetë qëndrimi i tij shpesh shkaktonte antagonizëm të madh, madje shumë herë është rrezikuar edhe vetë jeta e tij. Por, kur predikonte para hebrenjve, Pjetri gëzohej shumë për suksesin e tij, për çka filluan ta quajnë Apostull i politeistëve. S'ekziston individ tjetër, që ka luajtur rol aq të madh në përhapjen e Krishterimit.

Pas udhëtimeve të gjata në pjesën lindore të Perandorisë Romake, Pjetri u kthye në Jerusalem. Atje ishte i burgosur, pastaj i dërguar në gjyq në Romë. Nuk dihet se si përfundoi gjykimi dhe a është larguar ai ndonjëherë nga Roma. Megjithatë, në fund (me siguri rreth viteve 64) ka qenë i vrarë në afërsi të Romës.
Ndikimi i madh i Pjetrit për zhvillimin e Krishterimit bazohet në tri gjëra: l) suksesi i madh i tij si misionar, 2) shkrimet e tij që paraqesin pjesën thelbësore të Dhjatës së re, 3) roli i tij në përpunimin e Teologjisë krishtere.
Prej 27 librave të Dhjatës së Re së paku 14 konsiderohen se janë të shkruar nga Pjetri. Edhe pse disa gjurmues bashkëkohorë mendojnë se katër apo pesë prej tyre janë të shkruar nga autorë të tjerë, është e qartë se Pjetri është autori më i rëndësishem ndër autorët e Dhjatës së Re.

Ndikimi i tij në Teologjinë krishtere është aq i madh sa që nuk mund të matet. Idetë e tij i paraqesin këto vijime: Jezui nuk është vetëm profet në formë të njeriut, por me të vërtetë ka prejardhje hyjnore. Krishti vdiq për shkak të mëkateve tona, të cilat mund të jenë të falura falë vuajtjeve dhe mundimeve të tij. Njeriu nuk është në gjendje të arrijë shpëtimin kur mundohet t'i respektojë urdhërat e Biblës, por vetëm kur e pranon Krishtin dhe e kundërta, nëse e pranon Krishtin, mëkatet do të jenë të falura. Pjetrit i takon mësimi për fajin e paralindjes (shih: Legata deri te Romakët 5:12-19).

Duke marrë parasysh se vetëm nënshtrimi ndaj ligjit nuk mund të sjellë shpëtim, Pjetri predikonte se të kryqëzuarit e rinj krishterë nuk duhet t'i respektojnë rregullat hebreje për ushqim e as dispozitat e judikaturës së Mojsiut, madje edhe syneti është i tepërt. Disa udhëheqës të vjetër krishterë shprehën vendosmërinë e tyre në mospajtim me të për këtë çështje, dhe po qe se mendimet e tyre nuk do të kishin mund të kapërcehen, është shumë e dyshimtë se a do të përhapej Krishterimi aq shpejtë nepër tërë Perandorinë Romake.

Pjetri mbeti i pamartuar dhe sipas të gjitha gjasave asnjëherë nuk ka pasur marrëdhënie seksuale me gra, edhe pse kjo vështirë mund të argumentohet. Mendimet e tij për jetën seksuale dhe për gratë, të gjendura në Letrën e shenjtë, më vonë shkaktojnë ndikim të kufizuar. Mendimi i tij më i njohur në këtë temë (I Korintjanet 7:8-9) thotë: "Ndërkaq të pamartuarve dhe vejushave u them: është mirë, nëse mbeten si unë. Por nëse nuk munden të përmbahen, le të martohen, më mirë është të martohen se sa të digjen".

Pos kësaj, Pjetri ka pasur fjalime të rrepta për vendin e gruas: Gruaja le të mësohet në heshtje dhe me nënshtrim të plotë. Ngase së pari është krijuar Adami, e pastaj Eva. (J Timotej 2:11-13). Mendime të tilla, ndoshta edhe në forma më te forta, janë të paraqitura në J.Korintjanët 11:7-9. Nuk ka dyshim se në këto pasuse Pjetri shpreh ide, të pranuara nga bashkëkohanikët e tij; është karakteristike, se megjithatë, Krishti nuk ka dhënë kësi deklarime. Më shumë se kushdo tjeter, Pjetri është faktor për shndërrimin e Krishterimit prej një sekte hebreje në religjion ndërkombëtar. Mendimet kryesore të tij për prejardhjen hyjnore të Krishtit dhe për faljen e mëkateve nëpërmjet fesë, mbeten baza të krishterimit në shekujt e ardhshëm. Të gjithë teologët e mëvonshëm krishterë, mes të cilëve edhe Augusti, Toma Akuini, Luteri dhe Kelvini kanë qenë nën ndikimin e madh të parimeve të Pjetrit. Në të vërtetë, ndikimi i ideve të tij është aq i fortë sa që disa gjurmues thonë se Pjetri, e jo Krishti duhet të konsiderohet si themelues i religjionit të krishterë. Ky mendim është tepër ekstrem. Megjithatë, edhe pse ndikimi i Pjetrit nuk është i njëjtë me atë të Jezuit, ndikimi i tij është shumë më i madh se çdo ndikim tjetër i çfarëdo mendimtari tjetër të krishter.

----------


## fisniku-student

*7.*


*CAJ LUNI
T'SAI LUN
rreth vitit 105*

Emri i Caj Lunit, *shpikësit të letrës*, sigurisht është i panjohur për shumë lexues. Nëse merret parasysh rëndësia e zbulimit të tij, është për t'u habitur fakti që ai aq tepër është i injoruar në Perëndim. Ekzistojnë enciklopedi të mëdha në të cilat nuk mund të gjendet asnjë fjalë për Caj Lunin, e emri i tij rrallë përmendet edhe në librat nga lënda e historisë. Për shkak të rëndësisë së pakontestueshme të letrës, mungesa e tillë e informatave mund të shkaktojë dyshime se Caj Luni është njëfar personaliteti apokrif. Gjurmimet e kujdesshme, prapëseprapë tregojnë se Caj Luni ka ekzistuar dhe ka qenë tejet i nderuar në oborrin mbretëror kinez, dhe rreth vitit 105 ia tregoi perandorit Ho Ti shembullin e zbulimit të tij. Faktet kineze për zbulimet e Caj Lunit (ato janë të shënuara në historinë zyrtare të dinastisë HAN) janë plotësisht të qarta e të sigurta dhe në to nuk ka kurrfarë gjurme të ndonjë magjie. Kinezët çdoherë i kanë shprehur mirënjohje Caj Lunit për zbulimin dhe në mesin e tyre emri i tij është shumë i njohur.
Nuk dihet shumë për jetën e Caj Lunit. Në kronikat kineze përmendet se ka qenë eunuk. Gjithashtu është konstatuar se perandori ka qenë shumë i gëzuar për zbulimin e tij, dhe ai mundësoi ngritjen dhe afirmimin e tij. Ai u shpërblye me gradë të lartë dhe u pasurua.

Por Caj Luni ishte i përzier në disa intriga në oborrin e perandorit, dhe prej atëherë filloi rënia e tij morale. Në kronikat kineze shkruan se qysh se u turpërua, Caj Luni u pastrua, veshi rrobat më të bukura dhe u helmua.
Gjatë shekullit II, letra gjeti përdorim të madh në Kinë dhe pas disa shekujve kinezët e kishin shpërndarë edhe në viset tjera të Azisë. Kohë të gjatë ata e ruajtën në fshehtësi mënyrën e prodhimit të letrës. Por, në vitin 751 prodhuesit kinezë të letrës ishin të robëruar nga arabët dhe së shpejti letra filloi të prodhohet në Samarkand dhe në Bagdad. Shkathtësia për prodhimin e letrës gradualisht zgjerohej në botën arabe, ndërkaq në shek. XII e morën edhe evropianët prej arabëve. Përdorimi i letrës merrte dimensione gjithnjë më të mëdha dhe pas zbulimit të Gutenbergut (shtypjen më moderne të librave) letra në Perëndim e nxori nga përdorimi pergamentin si material kryesor për të shkruar.
Sot letra është një gjë aq e rëndomtë, diç që e marrim si punë të thjeshtë, dhe vështirë mund të parafytyrojmë, se si do te dukej bota pa të. Para Caj Lunit shumë prej librave në Kinë bëheshin nga pllakat e bambusit. S'ka dyshim se ato ishin tepër të rënda dhe jopraktike. Disa libra janë shkruar në mëndafsh, por ishin aq të shtrenjtë saqë ishte e pamundur të gjejnë përdorim të gjerë. Në Perëndim, para zbulimit të letrës, shumë libra kanë qenë të shkruar në pergament apo në qilim, që janë përpunuar apostafat nga lëkura e deleve apo e edhave. Ai material e zëvendësoi papirusin e përdorur nga greket, romakët, dhe egjiptasit. Por, edhe pergamenti edhe papirusi vështirë janë importuar, ndërkaq edhe përpunimi i tyre ka qenë i shtrenjtë.

Librat dhe materialet e tjera tani prodhohen lirë dhe në sasi të mëdha. Vërtetë, sot letra nuk do të kishte rëndësi aq të madhe po të mos ekzistonte makina e shtypit. Por gjithashtu është e vërtetë se edhe makina e shtypit nuk do të kishte kuptim po të mos kishte material të lirë me bollëk, mbi të cilin do të mund të shtypej.

Në këtë rast, cili prej këtyre dyve duhet të rangohet më lartë: Caj Luni apo Gutenbergu? Edhe pse në mënyrë të njëjtë pothuaj e vlerësoj rëndësinë e që të dyve, Caj Lunin e vura para Gutenbergut për këto shkaqe: 1) Përpos si material për të shkruar, letra ka edhe shumë përdorime të tjera. Faktikisht me zbulimin e letrës hapen mundësi të ndryshme dhe një pjesë e madhe e letrës shfrytëzohet për qëllime, të cilat nuk kanë asgjë të përbashkët me shtypjen e librave. 2) Caj Luni ka jetuar në kohën para Gutenbergut, i cili, shtrohet pyejta se a do ta kishte zhvilluar shtypjen e librave po të mos e kishte letrën. 3) Po të ekzistonte vetëm njëri nga këto dy zbulime, sigurisht se shumica e librave do të prodhoheshin nëpërmjet ksilografisë* (e njohur shumë kohë para Gulenbergut) dhe letrës, sesa me shkronja lëvizëse dhe pergament. A është e udhës që edhe Gutenbergu edhe Caj Luni të inkuadrohen në mesin e dhjetë personaliteteve më me ndikim që kanë jetuar kurdo qoftë. Që ta kuptojmë rëndësinë e tërësishme të zbulimit të letrës dhe të shtypurit të librave, detyrohemi ta shqyrtojmë zhvillimin kulturor në Kinë dhe në Perëndim. Para shekullit të dytë, civilizimi kinez pa dyshim ka qenë më i prapambetur se ai i Përëndimit. Në dhjetë shekujt e ardhshëm, të arriturat kineze e tejkaluan Perëndimin dhe gjatë shtatë-tetë shekujve civilizmi i tyre, sipas vlerësimeve të shumta, ishte më i përparuar në botë. Por, gjatë shekullit XV Evropa Perëndimore e tejkaloi Kinën. Për atë ndryshim ka sqarime të llojllojshme, por sipas meje shumë hipoteza nuk e përfillin më të thjeshtën.
Kuptohet, është fakti i pamohueshëm se bujqësia dhe shkrim-leximi më herët u zhvilluan në Lindjen e Afërt se sa në Kinë. Por vetëm kjo nuk e sqaron faktin përse civilizimi kinez mbetet aq mbrapa pas Perëndimit. Faktori vendimtar, sipas mendimit tim, është ai se para Caj Lunit, kinezët nuk dispononin me material përkatës për shkrim. Bota perëndimore e kishte papirusin dhe pavarësisht nga mungesa e bobinave të papirusit, shumë më tepër qëndrojnë nga librat e punuar prej pllakave të drurit apo të lakmusit. Mungesa e materialit përkatës për shkrim ka qenë pengesë e madhe për përparimin kulturor të Kinës. Shkencëtarit kinez i është dashur një makinë e tërë për të punuar një numër mjaft të vogël librash. Mund të paramendojmë se në një situatë të tillë, sa vështirësi do të paraqiteshin që të udhëhiqej administrata shtetërore.

Por zbulimi i letrës tërësisht ndryshoi çdo gjë civilizimi kinez përparonte shpejt, dhe vetëm për disa shekuj ai u barazua me atë perëndimor. (Kuptohet përçarja politike e Perëndimit e ka rëndësinë e vet, por me këtë nuk sqarohet e tërë çështja. Në shek. e katërt Kina nuk ishte e bashkuar më shumë se Perëndimi, por edhe përballë kësaj ajo u zhvillua shpejt në lëmin e kulturës.) Në shekujt vijues, kur përparimi i Perëndimit ishte relativisht i ngadalshëm. Kina kishte mundësi të lavdërohej për zbutimin e busullës, të barutit e të ksilografisë. Por për shkak se letra ishte më e lirë sesa pergamenti dhe prodhohej në sasi më të mëdha, peshoja rëndoi në dobi të Kinës.

Që atëherë kur vendet perëndimore filluan ta shfrytëzojnë letrën, ato ishin në gjendje ta mbajnë hapin me Kinën. Më shumë se kaq, arritën ta zvogëlojnë prapambeturinë kulturore. Por, dokumentet e shkruara të Marko Polos, vërtetojnë se Kina që në shekullin e 13-të ishte shumë përpara Evropës.
Atëherë, përse ngeci pas Perendimit? Propozohen arsyetime të shumta kulturore mjaft të ndërlikuara, por ndoshta mjafton i vetmi arsyetim i mundshëm, një arsyetim i pastërt teknik. Në shek.15-të një gjeni evropian i cili quhej Johan Gutenberg e përpunoi teknologjinë për prodhimin masiv të librave. Që nga ajo kohë, kultura evropiane përparonte me hapa të përshpejtuar. Dhe ngase Kina nuk e ka pasur Gutenbergun, ajo u desht të mbetet e kënaqur me ksilograflnë dhe kultura e saj zhvillohej relativisht më ngadalë.

Nëse e pranojmë këtë analizë nuk mund e të mos arrijmë deri te përfundimi se Caj Luni dhe Johan Gutenbergu janë dy nga personalitetet më të rëndësishme në historinë e njerëzimit. Caj Lun ngrihet më lartë se të tjerët edhe nga shkaqe të tjera. Shumë zbulime janë fryte të kohës së vet, dhe ato do të bëheshin, madje edhe nëse njëriu, i cili arriti deri tek ato, të mos ekzistonte fare. Por rasti me letrën është krejtësisht ndryshe. Evropianët filluan ta prodhojnë, madje 1000 vjet pas Caj Lunit, edhe atë pasi që mësuan nga arabët se si përpunohet letra.
Edhe më indikativ është fakti se edhe pse e panë letrën kineze, popujt tjerë aziatikë nuk arritën të kuptojnë se si ta prodhojnë vetë. Mënyra e hapët e prodhimit të letrës ishte aq e rëndë sa që nuk qe e mundur të arrihet deri tek ajo në një kulturë me nivel mesatar të zhvillimit, por këtu ishin të nevojshme përpjekjet e ndonjë individi shumë të talentuar. Ai individ ishte Caj Luni, ndërkaq metoda që ai e aplikoi (nëse nuk marrim parasysh mekanizimin e aplikuar në vitin 1800) mbetet e njëjtë deri në ditët e sotme.
Ja, keto janë shkaqet për shkak të të cilave Gutenbergun dhe Caj Lunin i vë në mesin e dhjetë personaliteteve të para në këtë vepër, dhe për shkak të të cilave Caj Luni megjithatë është pak më lartë.

----------


## fisniku-student

*8.*
*
JOHAN GUTENBERGU
JOHANN GOTENBERG
1400 – 1468*

Shpesh Johan Gutenbergun e quajnë zbulues i makinës së shtypit. Është e vërtetë se ai i zbuloi shkronjat lëvizëse dhe e përsosi makinën e shtypit, me çka mundësoi që në mënyrë të shpejtë dhe të saktë të prodhohet çdo lloj i materialit tekstual.

Shumë zbulime nuk kanë qenë të përpunuara prej fillimit deri në mbarim vetëm prej një njeriu, por ky zbulim është finalizuar. Shtypi dhe unazat e shtypit, të cilat punojnë në bazë të parimeve të ksilografisë, janë përdorur qysh në kohët më të hershme. Ksilografia ka qenë e njohur ndër kinezet shumë shekuj para se të lindej Gutenbergu, dhe është fakt se atje u zbulua libri i shtypur që në vitin 868.
Ajo teknologji ka qenë e njohur edhe në Perëndim, po ashtu para Gutenbergut. Ksilografia mundëson që prej një libri të prodhohen më shumë ekzemplarë. Por kjo mënyrë e prodhimit ka një mangësi të madhe; për çdo libër të ri duhet të përpunohen gravura të reja apo pllaka, kështu që, nuk është e mundur që të shtypen libra të shumtë e të llollojshëm.

Disa mendojnë se merita më e madhe e Gutenbergut është zbulimi i shkronjave të lëvizshme. Por, ato i kishte zbuluar Pi Shengu në Kinë nga mesi i shekullit 11-të. Pi Shengu, shkronjat e tij i ka punuar nga argjili, i cili nuk është i përhershëm; megjithatë kinezët tjerë si dhe disa koreanë futen disa përmirësime, ndërsa koreanët shërbeheshin me shkronja metalike qysh para Gutenbergut. Faktikisht, në fillim të shekullit të 15-të në Kore kanë ekzistuar shkritore për prodhimin e shkronjave shtypëse. Por përkundër kësaj, nuk duhet që Pi Shengun ta konsiderojmë si personalitet me ndikim të veçantë. Para së gjithash, Evropa nuk i ka marë shkronjat lëvizëse nga Kina por ato i krijoi vetë. E dyta: të shtypurit me shkronja lëvizëse në Kinë u zgjerua, madje në kohën më të re, kur të shtypurit modern të librave ishte marrë nga Perëndimi. Teknologjia moderne e shtypit ka katër komponente kryesore. E para janë shkronjat lëvizëse së bashku me mënyrën e radhitjes dhe të përforcimit të tyre, e dyta është vetë makina e shtypit; e treta është ngjyra përkatëse e shtypit; dhe e katërta është letra përkatëse mbi të cilën shtypet teksti. Letra u zbulua shumë më herët (nga kinezi Caj Lun në shek I) dhe në Evropë është përdorur shumë para Gutenbergut. Por, ajo ishte elementi i vetëm i teknikës së shtypit, të cilin Gutenbergu e mori, e nuk e zbuloi. Edhe pse qysh para tij deri diku ishin të përpunuara elementet tjera, ai i bëri përmirësimet thelbësore. Për shembull, ai e krijoi legurën për përpunimin e shkronjave, kallëpet për shkrirje precize, ngjyrën e shtypit dhe makinën e shtypit. Por merita e tij është shumë më e madhe se sa kontributi i dhënë me këto risi dhe përmirësime. Rendësia e tij bazohet në faktin se të gjitha elementet e shtypit i ndërlidhi në një sistem efikas prodhues. Ndërkaq shtypi, ndryshe nga të gjitha zbulimet e mëparshme, në esencë është teknologji për prodhim masiv. Vetvetiu, pushka është armë më efikase se sa harku e shigjeta. Ndikimi i librit të shtypur nuk dallon nga ndikimi i dorëshkrimit. Analogjikisht, përparësia e prodhimit nga shtypi ështe në prodhimin masiv. Dhe ketu Gutenbergu nuk zbuloi makina të posaçme apo organizime, madje s'bëri edhe vetëm disa përsosje, por krijoi teknologjinë komplete të prodhimit.

Të dhënat biografike për Gutenbergun nuk janë shumë të njohura. Dihet se është i lindur rreth vitit 1400 në Majnc Gjermani. Zbulimet e tij të shtypjes datojnë nga mesi i shek. të 15-të ndërsa prodhimin e vet më të famshëm Biblën e shtypi rreth vitit 1454-1455. Është për t'u habitur se emri i Gutenbergut, përkundër faktit të pamohueshëm se u shtyp në shtypshkronjën e tij, nuk gjendet në asnjë nga librat e tij, madje nuk gjendet as në Bibël (e njohur si Bibla e Gutenbergut). Nga kjo del se nuk ka qenë tregtar i mirë dhe me siguri nuk ka arritur të fitojë shumë para. Madje, në disa procese gjyqësore ishte i dënuar, e njëherë u dënua me konfiskimin e makinave në dobi të partnerit të tij Johan Fust. Gutenbergu vdiq në vendlindje më 1468.

Pasqyre të posaçme për ndikimin e tij në historinë botërore mund të fitojmë me krahasimin e zhvillimit të Kinës dhe të Evropës. Në kohën kur u lind Gutenbergu, që të dy rajonet kishin përafërsisht nivel të njëjtë të zhvillimit teknik. Por, që kur ai e zbuloi shtypjen moderne, Evropa përparoi me hapa shumë të shpejtë, ndërsa Kina në të cilën deri vonë përdorej ksilografia u zhvillua më ngadalë. Pa dyshim do të ishte përfundim i pavend po të konsideronim se shtypja moderne ishte shkaku i vetëm për atë dallim, por roli i saj ka qenë i pakrahasueshëm.
Pothuajse është e sigurt se edhe po të mos ishte lindur Graham Belli, telefoni do të zbulohej në të njëjtën kohë. E njëjta mund të thuhet edhe për shumë zbulime të tjera. Por, pa Gutenbergun, zbulimi i shtypjes moderne të librave me siguri do të vonohej me gjenerata të tëra. Kur ta marrim parasysh ndikimin përfundimtar të shtypjes së librave gjatë historisë, atëherë na bëhet i qartë vendi i merituar i Gutenbergut që në fillim të këtij libri.

----------


## AnaH_M

te huajjt i vlersojn realisht gjerat

zoti te shperbleft per temen

----------


## fisniku-student

*9.* 

*
KRISTOFER KOLOMBO

1451  1500*



Duke u përpjekur që të gjen rrugën perëndimore nga Evropa për në Azi, Kolombo rastësisht, zbuloi që të dy kontinentet amerikane dhe me atë bëri ndikim të madh ndaj historisë botërore, saqë edhe vetë atij nuk ia ka marrë mendja. Zbulimi i tij, me të cilin nisë fillimi i epokës së kërkimeve dhe i kolonizimeve të Botës së Re, paraqet momentin kyç në histori. Me këtë Evropianëve iu hapën dy kontinente të reja për shpërnguljen e popullësisë së dendur, ndërkaq territoret e reja u bënë burim i pasurive minerale dhe lëndëve të tjera, të cilat e ndryshuan ekonominë evropiane. Zbulimi i Kolombos nxiti shkatërrimin e civilizimit të indianëve amerikanë. Në fund, ajo mundësoi formimin e kombeve të reja në Hemisferën Perëndimore, plotësisht të ndryshme nga fiset indiane në atë pjesë të botës, të cilët kanë pasur dhe kanë ndikim të madh ndaj popujve në Botën e Vjetër. Jeta e Kolombos në përgjithësi është e njohur mirë. U lind në Gjenovë, Itali, në vitin 1451. Bëhet lundrues i mirë dhe kapiten i anijes. Herët vjen në përfundim, se është e mundshme të gjendet rruga deri në Azinë Lindore nga Oqeani Atlantik dhe këmbëngulë që ta realizojë atë qëllim. Në fund arrinë ta bindë mbretëreshën Izabela që ta financojë udhëtimin e tij gjurmues. Me anijet e tij u nis nga Spanja më 3 gusht të vitit 1492. Së pari arriti në ishujt e Kanareve afër bregut afrikan, kurse prej aty më 5 shtator lundron nga Perëndimi. Udhëtimi është i gjatë dhe marinarët e frikësuar donin të ktheheshin. Por, Kolomboja kërkon që të vazhdohet dhe më 12 tetor 1492 marinarët panë tokën.

Në mars të vitit të ardhshëm, Kolomboja kthehet në Spanjë, dhe si fitimtar i madh që ishte, atij iu bënë nderime të larta. Ai ndërmori edhe tri ekspedita nga Oqeani Atlantik, gjithnjë me dëshirë të flaktë që të arijë drejtpërsëdrejti në Kinë apo në Japoni. Kolombo vazhdon të insistojë se e ka zbuluar rrugën deri në Azinë Lindore, madje edhe atëherë kur shumë njerëz veç e kishin kuptuar se ajo nuk ishte e vërtetë.

Mbretëresha Izabela i premton funksione administrative për çdo vend që ai do ta zbulojë. Por, ai u tregua si administrator i keq, u lirua nga çdo funksion, madje të lidhur me pranga e kthejnë në Spanjë! Së shpejti u lirua, por nuk fitoi asnjë funksion. Prapëseprapë vdes shumë i pasur në vitin 1506.

Udhëtimi i parë i Kolombos gjithsesi ka ndikim jashtëzakonisht të rëndësishëm në historinë evropiane, e aq më tepër për dy Amerikat. E dhëna që çdo fëmijë e di në Amerikë është viti 1492. Përkundër kësaj, mund të priten disa reagime në lidhje me vendosjen aq të lartë të Kolombos në këtë vepër.

Njëri nga argumentet mund të jetë ai se Kolombo nuk është zbuluesi i parë i Botës së Re. Vikingu detar Lif Erikson arriti në Amerikë disa shekuj para gjenovasit, e nuk është e përjashtuar mundësia që edhe evropianët mund të kenë lundruar nëpër Atlantik pas vikingut, e para Kolombos. Por, në aspektin historik Eriksoni nuk është personalitet i rëndësishëm, nga se për zbulimet e tij nuk dihet asgjë praktikisht dhe ato nuk shkaktuan ndryshime as në Evropë e as në Amerikë. Në anën tjetër, për zbulimin e Kolombos shpejt u mor vesh në tërë Evropën. Vetëm disa vite pas kthimit të tij dhe si rezultat i zbulimeve që i bëri, nga Bota e Re nisen një numër i madh ekspeditash dhe me atë filloi pushtimi dhe kolonizimi i territoreve të reja.

Në fillim të shek. XVI Evropa ishte e valëzuar: tregtia zgjerohej shumë, andaj gjurmimet gjeografike ishin të shmangshme. Është e vërtetë se mjaft kohë para Kolombos, portugezët me përpjekje të mëdha kërkonin rrugë të reja për në Indi.
Gjithsesi është e besueshme se Amerika herët a vonë do të zbulohej nga ana e evropianëve. Por pasojat do të ishin krejt tjetërfare po të zbulohej Amerika në vitin 1510, p.sh. nga ana e ekspeditave franceze apo angleze, e jo prej Kolombos në vitin 1492. Sidoqoftë Kolomboja është njeriu që në të vërtetë e zbuloi Amerikën.

Edhe një argument i mundshëm është fakti se para udhëtimit të Kolombos shumë evropianë të shek. XV e dinin se toka është e rrumbullakët. Hipoteza të tilla shekuj më parë kanë dhënë filozofët e vjetër grekë, kurse pohimi nga vetë Aristoteli ka qenë i mjaftueshëm që atë njohuri ta pranonin evropianët në vitet 400 të mileniumit të dytë. Por, Kolombo nuk nderohet për shkak të verifikimit se Toka është e rrumbullakët, madje ai as nuk ariti ta argumentojë atë. Por ai njihet si zbulues i Botës së Re, ndërkaq as Aristoteli, as evropianët e shekullit XV nuk kishin ide dhe dijeni se ekzistojnë kontinentet arnerikane. Karakteri i Kolombos nuk vlerësohet si i mirë. Thuhet se ka qenë shumë vetjak dhe me këmbëngulje të mëdha e ka bindur Izabelën ta fiancojë, pikërisht për dëshirën e tij që të fitojë shumë nga tërë ajo punë. Pos kësaj edhe pse, ndoshta nuk do të ishte e drejtë që ta gjykojmë në bazë të normave të sotme etike, ai ndaj indianëve vendas ishte tepër agresiv. Por, ne këtu nuk përpilojmë listë të njerëzve më bujarë në histori, por të ndikuesve më të mëdhenj, e sipas atij kriteriumi Kolomboja plotësisht e meriton vendin në mesin e dhjetë të parëve në këtë vepër.

----------


## muhameti1986

Allahu ju shperblefte o vella, me te vertete jeni per cdo lavd. Allahu ju ruajt. Amin

----------


## Juventini

me fal qe po nderhyj por ky liber ka shume gjera te paverteta keshtu qe nuk ia vle te lexohet ne te thuhet qe Muhamedi vetem mendonte qe kishte shkuar ne Xhenet, dhe  thuhet qe dhe 4 kalifet qe ndoqen Muhamedin (4 kalifet e mire) ishin profete. Kete librin e kam lexuar te plote dhe ka shume gabime por sdq e respektoj se e ka vene Muhamedin a.s. ne vend te pare

----------


## asan

subha.......................

----------


## asan

all-llhu ekber

----------


## Rejana

> *1.* 
> 
> *MUHAMMEDI
> 570-632*
> 
> Përcaktimi që Muhammedin ta vë në vendin e parë në listën e personaliteteve më me ndikim në botë, ndoshta te disa lexues do të shkaktojë befasi, ndërkaq te të tjerët dyshim, por ai është njeriu i vetëm në histori, i cili arriti sukses të jashtëzakonshëm si në aspektin fetar, ashtu edhe në atë politik. Edhe pse me një prejardhje të thjeshtë, Muhammedi predikoi dhe përhapi njërin ndër religjionet më të mëdha në botë dhe u bë udhëheqës politik jashtëzakonisht i shkathët. Sot, trembëdhjetë shekuj pas vdekjes së tij, ndikimi i tij akoma është i fuqishëm dhe veprues.
> 
> Shumica e personaliteteve në këtë vepër e kanë pasur fatin të linden në erën e civilizimit, në mesin e kombeve me kulturë të lartë dhe me ndikime të fuqishmc politike.
> Muhammedi, i lindur në vitin 570, rrjedh nga Meka, qytet në Arabinë Jugore. Aso kohe rajon i prapambetur, larg nga të gjitha qendrat e tregtisë, krijimtarisë dhe shkencës. Në moshën gjashtëvjeçare mbeti jetim dhe u rrit në një mjedis të prapambetur. Sipas predikimeve islame, ai nuk dinte shkrim-leximin. Gjendja e tij ekonomike u përmiresua, kur në moshën njëzetepesëvjeçare u martua me vejushën e pasur Hatixhenë. Pavarësisht nga ajo, kur iu afrua moshës dyzetvjeçare, tek ai akoma nuk vëreheshin shenja se së shpejti do të bëhet figurë e njohur.
> ...


Ne fakt keto qe jane thene me siper jane te verteta pervec kesaj pjese : dërkaq Muhammedi është themelues i teologjisë islame dhe i parimeve kryesore etike e morale të Islamit. Përveç asaj, ai ka rolin kyç në përhapjen e Fesë islame dhe në verifikimin e dispozitave të saj. Para së gjithash ai është autor i librit të shenjtë mysliman-Kur'anit përmbledhjet e te dhënave të Muhammedit të frymëzuara kryesisht nga ai. Pjesa më e madhe e tyre janë shkruar më shumë apo më pak në mënyrë besnike qysh gjatë jetës së Muhammedit, e shumë kohë pas vdekjes së tij janë përmbledhur në një përmbledhje autorizuese. Domethenë Kur'ani në një shkallë të lartë besnikërisht na i paraqet mendimet dhe idetë e Muhammedit.

ne fakt autor i Kur'anit nuk eshte profeti Muhamed s.a.s por Kur'ani eshte fjala e Allahut e zbritur nga melku i tij Xhebrail per profetim Muhamed qe ai t'ia percillte popullit dhe umetit te tij. Dhe ka nje ndryshim te madh nga kjo qe ti ke permendur. Pjesa tjeter eshte e vertete  :buzeqeshje:

----------

